# The Fire and Thorns Trilogy by Rae Carson



## Werthead (Oct 29, 2012)

*Book 1: Fire and Thorns*



> The enigmatic nation of Invierne is menacing the borders of both its neighbours, vast Joya d'Arena and its former vassal state of Orovalle. The two kingdoms have allied together against this threat through a marriage pact, with King Alejandor wedding Princess Elisa of Orovalle. This simple alliance is strengthened by the fact that Elisa is the bearer, the wielder of the Godstone. For two thousand years the bearers have performed great acts of bravery and heroism against the forces of evil.
> 
> However, Elisa is no hero. Pampered and overweight, she doubts her holy mission. But the boiling deserts of Joya d'Arena will prove her testing ground as she struggle to unlock the secrets of the Godstone, and those of the bearers who came before her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Werthead (Nov 7, 2012)

*Book 2: The Crown of Embers*





> Elisa,  Queen Regnant of Joya d'Arena, has defeated the invading armies of  Invierne. However, she finds ruling her new nation difficult. An  outsider from another land, her commands are not respected and she faces  challenges from both the nobility and the masses, whose taxes must pay  for the rebuilding of the country. Elisa must also face down a renewed  threat from Invierne. Defeated on the battlefield, they now play a game  of misinformation and intrigue, with assassins stalking the rooftops of  Elisa's capital. In the midst of this Elisa discovers a vital clue to  the origins of the magic of her Godstone, but dare she leave the capital  in the hands of her rivals to pursue this quest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## svalbard (Jan 29, 2013)

Just finished reading The Twelve. With my expectations so high after reading The Passage I was left very much underwhelmed with the sequel. I felt he tried to force the pace too much, not allowing the story to develop like he did in the first book. Here he seemed to fall into all the old post-apocolaptic literary cliches.


----------

